# True spider bite **VERY GRAPHIC**



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

right seeing as there was a thread about potent spider venom heres pics of a bite from a true spider brown recluse spider_ Loxosceles reclusa _its from the US


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Holy mother of!!!
 
ouch is not the word!


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

no spiders for me


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

OMG! Even though I'm a spider lover and collector I'm soooooo glad we don't have them here.


----------



## Mitch (Mar 3, 2007)

I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmm, i'm trying to decide which has the most effect on me... the puss OR the flaps of skin :|

Any idea of the time frame for the pics?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Yup sets gangrene and end up having loads of skin grafts or if its more severe amputation. Dont have them here luckly though as by nature they like to hide in shed and various man made structures as opposed to being in a bush or fence in the sticks so they could survive over here. Dont think uk has really anything that could class as dangerous really not in that sort of way


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

LouiseK said:


> Hmm, i'm trying to decide which has the most effect on me... the puss OR the flaps of skin :|
> 
> Any idea of the time frame for the pics?


na fraid not


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

OMG that's horrific...........but a great set of pics all the same.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

holy f**k !!!
is that an ordinary -running round yer house in the us - type of spider ?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they arne't rare at all. they love outhouses. when i lived in califorina, black widows were everywhere. i was afraid for the kids.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

HABU said:


> they arne't rare at all.


US holiday hereby cancelled :whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

salad dodger said:


> US holiday hereby cancelled :whistling2:


wimp!:lol2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

just googled it  

brown recluse spider bite - Google Image Search


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

They are a fascinating spider. Very impressive necrotoxins.. Does take weeks/months even years before the body gets a grip and starts winning.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres a bit about the actual spider on wikipedia, im never sure about wikipedia though cos anyone can change it so I wouldnt go by it as gospel truth
Brown recluse spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Considering the damage they do they are really quite small and being brownish they dont look much different from a yard spider or a house spider


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

ugh seen those pics before 
but good in a weird way :lol2:
symptoms *
Inflammation

Intense Pain

Repeated Nausea

High Fevers

Chills

Flu-like Symptoms

Itching

Necrosis

 Death​
*and here is the little sod responsible 







:whip:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Tiny compared to the damage it does.. disgusting


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

think im gonna puke


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

Really does open your eyes as to what some of these spiders can do, great pics and a big *Thank you* to Siuk for showing them with us: victory:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

I have seen many of the programs with the brown recluse bites.They are found anywhere from outhouses to warehouses.The last one i saw was in a storage area for furniture.The guy went in to collect some of his stuff and opened a box.The spider bit his hand and he was in the venom ER for around 6 weeks being treated for it.He last the skin on most of his hand and ended up having something like 6 operations for skin grafts and even then never recovered the full use of his hand.It was in a box of his kids magazines.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I wouldn't b able 2 look @ it if it bit me... thats disgusting!


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

JEEZO !!!!!!!!!!!! 
That is horrific.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Ewwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

awesome!!! well its really not at all but, we think we are so indestructable (humans) and the little frogies and spiders that can harm us the worst always seem to be the little ones we don't even notice. very good to see those pics on here tho, helps all people put things into perspective, includin me, cheers si :grin1:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

ooooh could almost dip your chips or bread in it mmmmmmm lol


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke said:


> ooooh could almost dip your chips or bread in it mmmmmmm lol


Come on, Luke, you can't be thinking of food while looking at that. Oh, hang on, mmmmm, I fancy a bacon sandwich, mmmm, lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> They are a fascinating spider. Very impressive necrotoxins.. Does take weeks/months even years before the body gets a grip and starts winning.


i'll send you some:lol2:


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

yeuk thanks for sharing.... really quite interesting even though they made my bum go funny  I'm really glad they don't lurk in our outhouses
...... message to self in future when it says VERYGRAPHIC..... dont look


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Not good


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice...lol nasty bites


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Holy s***!


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Its funny I saw this thread because one was crawling on the wall above my bead this morning and my girfriend freaked. I never kill the spiders in my house unless they are brown recluse or black widows. so its dead now! I dont see the brown recluses much but their an insane amount of black widows this year.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i never want to be bitten by one of those


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thats disgusting!


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

wandered into this section by mistake........wandering out a gagging wreck i just had to look didnt i :roll: was looking for the cute leos bit


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

would i be right in saying that those are the ones that have a venom which spreads differently to other spiders????


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Fascinating. Did he seek medical assistance or just let it heal by itself? It just doesnt look like the person sought medical assistance. I know I might come across a bit sick, it must be the nurse in me, I love wounds, lol. Did the person have any systemic effects, other than accompanying fever?


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

wow im glad i never got bit by what bit him!


----------



## Gracie-uk (Apr 12, 2007)

boody hell.....that is seriously nasty.No wonder my hubby doesn't want me to get a spider,that has well put me off them now


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that's a bad one!!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Angi said:


> Fascinating. Did he seek medical assistance or just let it heal by itself? It just doesnt look like the person sought medical assistance. I know I might come across a bit sick, it must be the nurse in me, I love wounds, lol. Did the person have any systemic effects, other than accompanying fever?


I'll bump this thread as we were directed to it from another thread.

Not sure about the overall nature of how it works Angi but I recall reading or seeing something about bites from these spiders. From what I can remember amputating the bitten appendage isn't the end of the battle as a new necrotic wound can appear around the area of amputation some time after treatment and people have ended up going back in to have more amputated.


----------



## LoveMaster1995 (Dec 30, 2006)

And thats egzactly Why I Am Scared Of Spiders!


----------



## pigme1000000 (Jun 26, 2007)

hes deffo bin picking at that fooker


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

I think this is where being arachnophobic becomes a real issue...


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I was eating before I saw that..


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

lol makes me cringe everytime i see it but i just have to keep looking duno why, think im wierd :lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> lol makes me cringe everytime i see it but i just have to keep looking duno why, think im wierd :lol2:


I'm the same, lol. I click the link every now and then to get another look. For some reason I'm drawn to it. Do you think Habu would send me one if I asked him? :lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

what so you can get bitten and insted of having to click the link you can watch your own hand? :lol2:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

ewww that is effing mank!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

SuperTed said:


> what so you can get bitten and insted of having to click the link you can watch your own hand? :lol2:


No, I have a neighbour I don't like.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

well its always been said that the animal world deserves alot of repsect..
would you prefer a fight with frank bruno or a bite from one of them....
it makes frank look like a kitten...


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Eeesh!
Well that mmust have been incredibly painful!


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

I bet he`s glad it didnt bite him on the nose :lol2:


or anywhere else sticking out come to think of it !!!!


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

I found this pic a while ago too , not entirely sure which spider it was but ....


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am terrified of spiders but found them pics quite interesting lol

it is good toosee how the body reaacts to the toxins the venom puts into it - not something I would like ot see first hand though


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

its a slow progressive necrosis, can take months to hit the worst part.
I think that pic was also a violin spider


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

omg that is the most horrific thing ive ever seen. i bet that hurt like a b**ch u would need heavy duty pain killers.
xsachax


----------



## Spence (Aug 5, 2007)

Think i'll stick to frogs!!!


----------



## ricky888iow (Jul 27, 2007)

*lol*

:lol2:


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

brown recluse spider are pretty common in garages, my anti had a friend that had one around the garage:| crazy bitess


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

ill stick to snake bites... thats nasty


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

il stick to no bites atall


----------



## Skeets (Sep 2, 2007)

I used to work with a bloke that got bitten by one of these, got bitten on his toe whilst on holiday. Last time I saw him it had over taken the majority of his foot.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

DragonKeeper said:


> brown recluse spider are pretty common in garages, my anti had a friend that had one around the garage:| crazy bitess


 
But not in the UK. right...?


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll have to show those pictures to my daughter so she can see why I won't let her make friends with the nice furry spider thats living on the wall of the shed downstairs... Not sure what it is, but its white and looks just like that one... It's built a nice web and what appears to be a nest and we check on it every day, but I poked it with a stick one time and that bugger can move... Becky wants to catch it, but I won't let her, the thing intimidates me, lol...

Steve


----------



## Trinketts (Jan 30, 2007)

I think by the third or fourth pic i would have been shoutin "JUST AMPUTATE IT" ::

And dont catch spiders from your arage, some of them are far worse than pet tarantulas i have.

I remember once, i was cleanin out my geckos viv outside, when an uneaten cricket made a dart for freedom, as he mouched along the side of the back door step, and humongous spider came from under the step and nailed it.

Never caught it or found out what it was, but on the other hand, not sure i want to find out what it was.....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they aren't that common here. you mostly find wolf spiders.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jun 30, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> But not in the UK. right...?


no in NC- USA


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

That bite is worse than the Rattlesnake bite that was shown on here before. Thats why when i see spiders of any kind in my house, i don't pick them up, i get a bit of kitchen towell or something and throw it outside. You can never tell with spiders if they can deliver a nasty bite or not and i'd rather not take the chance myself!!: victory::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> That bite is worse than the Rattlesnake bite that was shown on here before. Thats why when i see spiders of any kind in my house, i don't pick them up, i get a bit of kitchen towell or something and throw it outside. You can never tell with spiders if they can deliver a nasty bite or not and i'd rather not take the chance myself!!: victory::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


i would agree if we lived in a tropcal country, UKs only concerning spiders are those found in peoples collections :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i can send you a box of recluses to set free!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I once saw a thing on venom ER on animal planet about a lady that got nailed three seperate times by these & after searching her whole house they finally found a nest behind her bed. 
I`ve also heard that quite often you don`t realise that you`ve been bitten by one of these until a day or so later when it starts to blister, as aparrently it`s quite a painless bite to start with.

Anyone feel free to correct me if i`m wrong here.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

did u know that only 1 person has died froma brown recluse spider bite. ur more likley to loose an arm or sumit then die from on of them. and yes its ment to be a painfree bite, but wouldnt be able to say from experiance :lol2:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

jamie_coxon said:


> did u know that only 1 person has died froma brown recluse spider bite. ur more likley to loose an arm or sumit then die from on of them. and yes its ment to be a painfree bite, but wouldnt be able to say from experiance :lol2:


 
No i didn`t know that, & yes i don`t think i would wanna be saying that from any experience either:grin1:


----------



## Miss-Sarah (Sep 25, 2007)

now i know why i hate housespiders so much yet keep tarantulas :lol2:


----------



## Miss-Sarah (Sep 25, 2007)

HABU said:


> i can send you a box of recluses to set free!:lol2::lol2:


behave habu :lol2: we dont want them breeding here :eek4::eek4:


----------



## Miss-Sarah (Sep 25, 2007)

we already have a few in the uk:help:

*Poisonous false widow spider 'thrives in UK'*


Poisonous false widow spider 'thrives in UK' | 24dash.com - Environment


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

this fella was in zoo or nut s he had to have his finger graphed to his chest to produce a new skin layer over it im not sweemish nothing realy bothers me in the work as i work in a and e but eeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr thats [email protected]@ked up


----------



## trapieter (Jan 29, 2007)

ok I'm not really squeamish either aslong as I can't smell it lol so kinda interesting in the whole... they managed to fix that up??? kinda way.

your right sarah they have reported the brown recluse/false widow being in this country. in cornwall the bite was reported. scary thing is that spider does not look unfamiliar to my childhood down there  ??

you'll be surprised what comes in on the cargo and no one actuallly calls anyone to get rid of it, it just scats and either dies or...breeds?

with the climate changes... who knows lol (mind you this summer would of killed anythig off  ) :lol2:


----------



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

unfortunately i have seen a couple in my lifetime, but luckily they usually just mind their own business which is good for me : victory: but yeah, they are gross, i think i will stick to my geckos


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

jesus christ, how long that sequence take ???


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

if i lived near them i would hang mantid oothecas EVERYWHERE!!! that would get rid of them when they all hatch out 600 babies!!! hehehehe


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i cant see the pics


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

and lo the thread has been resurrected! Those who dare doubt the power of thread resurrection after so long have been shown the power of posting! Repent and remember any thread could return at any time, forgotten by the world. The ancient image link long rotten and dark, lost in the depths of your memory, you own posts long discarded return to show you your past. This day we witness the power of teh interwebz, long live it and the users of it's holy power.:lol2::lol2::lol2:

but seriously the images have been taken off so i can't seem em!


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

The Brown Recluse is a nasty little bugger. Saying that, the vast majority of bites are less serious. Love the gorey pics though!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

cant see the pics as they have been deleted


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Just google brown recluse bite, or probably even spider bite.


----------

